# Moving the cleats forward on my shoes...



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of moving the cleats forward on my shoes so that I'm using my calves more while riding. What can I expect from this? Pros/Cons? 

Also, is there any special process of moving these things up? I noticed my shop doing so measuring on them when I bought them, looks like I could just move them up with no trouble though...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zombie John said:


> I'm thinking of moving the cleats forward on my shoes so that I'm using my calves more while riding. What can I expect from this? Pros/Cons?
> 
> Also, is there any special process of moving these things up? I noticed my shop doing so measuring on them when I bought them, looks like I could just move them up with no trouble though...


Most recreational riders find that a neutral cleat position works best. Neutral meaning no toe in/ out and ball of foot positioned over or slightly ahead of pedal spindle. I prefer slightly ahead, meaning the cleat is moved back 2-3mm's from center.

Depending on where your current position is in relation to pedal spindle, moving the cleats forward _may_ result in numbness at the forefoot/ toes, so something to be aware of. Also, be sure to mark your cleat position before relocating it, or you're going to find yourself doing trial and error to reposition them in the event the new position doesn't work (which I suspect will be the case).

If your goal is to better balance the muscle groups used, there are other ways to do so. One being adjusting saddle fore/ aft position, another being changing hand position (or drop) which changes a riders pelvic angle. But (again), be sure to mark or record your current saddle/ bar position, just in case....


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I found that unless my cleats were centered fore/aft under the first joint of my big toe, I experienced a lot of pain in my feet. Too far back and my arches would scream. Too far forward and my toes would hurt. I don't mean a little bit of pain, either. Substantial.

Tweaking things is all part of the learning experience. Just make sure you mark where things are now so you can put it back where you started if you don't like it.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Moving your cleats forward can lead to plantar fascitis and calf tightness-crampinmg. Pay attention to this, because it can become a chronic condition.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Zombie John said:


> I'm thinking of moving the cleats forward on my shoes so that I'm using my calves more while riding. What can I expect from this? Pros/Cons?
> 
> Also, is there any special process of moving these things up? I noticed my shop doing so measuring on them when I bought them, looks like I could just move them up with no trouble though...


you may very well like/benefit from moving your cleats forward but to use your calves more is a probably a counter productive goal. Just think about your pedal stroke.....how are you going to get any more power on the pedals using your calves? you're not. those muscles support your foot position but don't apply any power, to speak of, to the pedals. Try it, but don't do it with the aim of putting more stress on your calves.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> you may very well like/benefit from moving your cleats forward but to use your calves more is a probably a counter productive goal. Just think about your pedal stroke.....how are you going to get any more power on the pedals using your calves? you're not. those muscles support your foot position but don't apply any power, to speak of, to the pedals. Try it, but don't do it with the aim of putting more stress on your calves.


Correct! Pedaling a bicycle doesn't involve your calf muscles in a very meaningful way. If you're moving your cleats so that you can use your calf muscles more you are, IMO, moving them for the wrong reason. And as other posters have said, not only won't there be any gains, but you might be letting yourself in for a host of other problems.

Some riders pedal with their toes down, some with their foot level, and some heels down. None of these is wrong. If you're pretty comfortable where your cleats are now my suggestion is to leave them there.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I found that if my cleats are forward my knees with bother me the next day, so be careful!


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm... Interesting.

Right now, they're right behind the balls of my feet. After some research, this seems to be where they need to be.

Think I'll leave them be.

Thanks guys!


----------



## JDMTX (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree that too far forward may make your feet go numb. Not a great feeling after a lot of miles.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Just think about your pedal stroke.....how are you going to get any more power on the pedals using your calves?


The people who believe that you can bring extra force (not power) onto the pedals with your calves generally cite the so-called "windlass mechanism." Basically, that's a quick and forceful plantar flexion of the foot at a certain point in the crank circle. Not everyone agrees that this works at all. Strictly from personal observation: it does work for me for a few seconds, but there's no way I could pedal that way for any length of time.

Scroll down. Under "Cleat position #1," a good discussion of this by Steve Hogg:
www.cyclingnews.com fitness and training information

/w


----------

